# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ծնողների վերաբերմունքը դպրոցականի առաջադիմությանը

## Արևածագ

Պատահաբար աչքովս ընկած այս նյութը մտածելու առիթ տվեց ու կցանկանայի իմանալ հիմնականում դպրոցահասակ երեխաներ ունեցող ակումբցիների կարծիքը սրա վերաբերյալ:



> Արտառոց դեպք է տեղի ունեցելԿոտայքի մարզի Հրազդան քաղաքում։ Թերթին հասած տեղեկություններով՝ նախօրեին կախվելու միջոցով ինքնասպան է եղել Հրազդանի բնակիչ, 15-ամյա մի աշակերտ։ Պատանին ապրում էր Հրազդանի Միկրո թաղամասում՝ ծնողների եւ երեք քույրերի հետ։
> 
> Երբ տեղի ոստիկանությունը դեպքի վայր է հասել, պարզվել է, որ պատանին նաեւ գրություն է թողել, որում գրել է, թե զզվել է դաս սովորելու, հատկապես անգլերեն սովորելու տնեցիների անդադար հորդորներից ու սպառնալիքներից։


 Աղբյուրը՝  NEWS.am
Բանն այն է, որ իմ սովորելու տարիներին դպրոցական ծրագիրը յուրացնելու հետ կապված որևէ խնդիր չեմ ունեցել, ինչպես նաև խնդիրներ չեն եղել տղայիս դպրոց գնալու ժամանակ: Ավելի ճիշտ, խնդիրներ կային ավարտական դասարան տեղափոխվելիս, երբ բացարձակապես թարկել էր սովորելը, ու հազիվ անբավարար չստացավ քառորդում: Իմ ու հոր՝ մարդ դառնալու մասին մոնումենտալ քարոզներն ուղղակի բանի տեղ չէր դնում, ոչ էլ առանձնապես անհանգստանում էր, թե հանկարծ նույն դասարանում կմնա: Բայց այդ անցումային ժամանակը համեմատաբար կարճ տևեց, ու հաջորդ տարի ԲՈւՀի ընդունելության քննություններին նույն չարաբաստիկ ֆիզիկայից հնարավոր ամենաբարձր միավորը ստացավ:
 Աղջկաս սովորելու հետ կապված բարդություններ կան արդեն: Անընդհատ բողոքում է ծանրաբեռնվածությունից: Ողջ օրը դասերով է զբաղված: «Չորս» ստանալիս ժամերով լաց է լինում: Նույնիսկ ընդհանրապես  գնահատականի համար չեմ հանդիմանել, դեռ մի բան էլ վախենում եմ, հանկարծ անհաջող թվանաշան չստանա: Որովհետև սկսվում է մեղադրանքների հեղեղը բոլորի նկատմամաբ. դպրոցի, ուսուցիչների, դասագրքերի ու նաև իմ:
 Անընդհատ ստիպված եմ հուսադրել , սիրտ տալ, թե ռուսերենից «չորսն» աշխարհի վերջը չի, փոխարենը մաթեմատիկայից ամեն ինչ հրաշալի է: Հորդորներս չեն ազդում: Հինգ տարի գրեթե նույն պատմությունն է: Ամեն «չորսի» համար՝ կես օրվա լացուկոծ:
 Հետաքրքիր է իմանալ ակումբցիների կարծիքը. ի՞նչ պիտի անի ծնողը, երբ երեխան ընդհանրապես չի ուզում սովորել, որ  աստված մի արասցե, վերը բերածս օրինակի հերոսների ճակատագիրը չունենան, խեղճ ծնողները հիմա անիծում են իրենց էլ, իրենց բախտն էլ: Ու նաև այն դեպքում, երբ երեխան ուսման պրոցեսում չափազանց ծանր է տանում ամեն փոքր անհաջողությունը:

----------

A.r.p.i. (23.10.2010), Ariadna (22.10.2010), E-la Via (22.10.2010), Kita (23.10.2010), Rammstein (22.10.2010), Skeptic (23.10.2010), VisTolog (22.10.2010), Ձայնալար (22.10.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Վայ, էնքան բարդ հարց ա, չնայած ես դեռ երեխա չունեմ, բայց դե մեր օրինակը դեռ շատ թարմ ա աչքիս առաջ, ու մեկ–մեկ եղբորս հետ մտածում ենք, ոնց անել, որ էնպես լինի, ոնց որ մենք ենք եղել։ Ես ինքս լավ էի սովորում, գերազանցիկ էի, ինձ կոտորում էի, որ քառորդում հանկարծ չորս չունենամ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ընտանիքում շատ ազատ եմ եղել, քունս տարել ա, մաման իմ փոխարեն գրել ա, ես առավոտյան կիսափակ աչքերով արտագրել, գնացել եմ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ առաջին դասարարանում տառերը անցնելիս մաման հեռու հեռու գրում էր, դրանց արանքներում՝ ես, որ շատ չնեղվեմ  :Jpit: , նույնը հետո ես Բագրատին էի անում, շարադրության հավես չեմ ունեցել մաման կամ պապիկս են գրել, տարել եմ, բայց եթե դպրոցում էին հանձնարարում, դասարանում, էնքան լավ էի գրում, որ ոչ ոք հետո չէր կասկածում, որ տանը կարող է ես չեմ գրել։ Եղբայրս որ փոքր էր, երբեմն էնպես էր ստացվում, որ մաման պետք ա աշխատանքի գնար, տատիկս վատ էր զգում, ու մաման ինձ աղաչում–պաղատում էր, որ դասի չգնամ, էդ մի օրը մնամ տանը, Բագրատին նայեմ։ Ու ես ոոնց չէի ուզում դասի չգնամ։ Հետո մաման ծնողի թուղթ էր գրում, որ հիվանդ եմ եղել, տանում էի։ Հիմա ասածս էն ա, որ էդ ոչ մի բանը չի թուլացրել իմ պատասխանատվության զգացումը, հետո երբ ընդունվեցի ինստիտուտ էնքան հոգնած էի էդ գերազանցիկ լինելուց, ասեցի վերջ, էլ չեմ լինելու, առաջին կուրսում մի կերպ դիմացա, երկրորդից էլի անկախ ինձանից գերազանցիկ դառա։ Եղբորս դեպքում ամեն ինչ ավելի տարբեր էր։ Դպրոցում երբեք գերազանցիկ չեղավ, սովորում էր ինչ ուզում էր, երբ ուզում էր, կարդալ առանձնապես չգիտեր, ինձ թվում ա 10-րդ դասարանում ֆիզիկա պարապելուց սովորեց այնուամենայնիվ  :Jpit:  Բայց ուսուցիչներն ասում էին տաղանդավոր երեխա է։ Մաթեմատիկան միշտ չորս էր, որովհետև ալարում էր խնդիրը համառոտագրել, միանգամից պատասխանն էր գրում, ու մաման դրա համար երբեք չէր խոսում վրան, ասում էր ես գիտեմ, որ իմ էրեխեն ամենախելքովն ա, ինչ ուզում ա թող դնեն (պապան մեր կրթությամբ չի զբաղվել, քանի որ հայերեն գրել կարդալ չգիտեր  :Jpit:   )  Հետո Բագրատն էլ ավարտեց դպրոցը,  ընդունվեց ԲՈՒՀ, ու էնտեղ արդեն մինչև վերջ գերազանցիկ եղավ, դե հիմա էլ տեսնում եք ինչ խելոք էրեխա ա ստացվել  :Smile:  Բայց ես ինքս չգիտեմ, կկարողանա?մ էդքան հանգիստ մեծացնելով երեխայիս էդպիսի դաստիարակություն տամ։ Հույսս գեներն են միայն:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.10.2010), E-la Via (22.10.2010), impression (22.10.2010), Inna (22.10.2010), Kita (23.10.2010), Rammstein (22.10.2010), Skeptic (23.10.2010), VisTolog (22.10.2010), Yevuk (22.10.2010), Արևածագ (22.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.10.2010), Հայկօ (22.10.2010), Ձայնալար (22.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Սովորել չկարողանալ դեռ չի նշանակում լինել անընդունակ: Կան մարդիկ, որ չեն հարմարվում ստանդարտ, միջինացված ուսումնական համակարգին ու դա լրիվ նորմալ ա: Վերջ ի վերջո էս համակարգերը մարդիկ են հորինել ու հաշվի են առել միջին երեխայի տվյալները (ստեղ ես հիշեցի մեքենաների ապահովագրության թեման  :Jpit: ): Իսկ շատ ու շատ մարդիկ ունեն միջինից էապես տարբերվող աշխարհընկալում ու մտածելակերպ ու դա չհասկացող ծնողը առնվազն նեղ մտածելակերպի տեր է: Իհարկե դա չի նշանակում, որ չսովորելու պատճառը միայն դա ա, բայց դա էլ չի կարելի անտեսել: :Xeloq: 
Օրինակ` ես գերազանցիկ եղել եմ միայն 1-ին դասարանում (մեկ էլ 10-րդում, բայց դրա պատճառները մի փոքր այլ էին (չէ, չէ, կաշառք չեմ տվել  :LOL: )): Երկրորդում հարվածային էի, իսկ երրորդից գնացին երեքները:  :Jpit:  Շատ բան դասատուից էլ էր կախված: Օրինակ` քիմիա ես հենց սկզբից էլ չեմ հասկացել: Հետո մի երկու դասատու փոխվեց ու եկավ նենց մի ընտիր դասատու, որ ես կյանքումս առաջին անգամ սկսեցի գլուխ հանել ու 5 ստանալ: Հետո 8-րդ դասարանից դպրոցս փոխեցի ու էլ կղանքմեջ եղավ քիմիա հասկանալս:  :LOL:  Բայց դրա փոխարեն սկսեցի 3-7-րդ դասարաններում չհասկացածս մաթեմը հասկանալ:

Իսկ ծնողներս ավելի շատ օգնել են, որ լավ սովորեմ, քան հանդիմանել են, որ լավ չեմ սովորում: Քիչ եմ 2 ստացել, բայց չի եղել, որ ստանամ ու տնեցիքից թաքցնեմ:

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010), Inna (22.10.2010), Kita (23.10.2010), Skeptic (23.10.2010), VisTolog (22.10.2010), Zhor(ARM) (24.10.2010), Արևածագ (22.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Սովորել չկարողանալ դեռ չի նշանակում լինել անընդունակ: Կան մարդիկ, որ չեն հարմարվում ստանդարտ, միջինացված ուսումնական համակարգին ու դա լրիվ նորմալ ա: Վերջ ի վերջո էս համակարգերը մարդիկ են հորինել ու հաշվի են առել միջին երեխայի տվյալները (ստեղ ես հիշեցի մեքենաների ապահովագրության թեման ): Իսկ շատ ու շատ մարդիկ ունեն միջինից էապես տարբերվող աշխարհընկալում ու մտածելակերպ ու դա չհասկացող ծնողը առնվազն նեղ մտածելակերպի տեր է: Իհարկե դա չի նշանակում, որ չսովորելու պատճառը միայն դա ա, բայց դա էլ չի կարելի անտեսել:
> Օրինակ` ես գերազանցիկ եղել եմ միայն 1-ին դասարանում (մեկ էլ 10-րդում, բայց դրա պատճառները մի փոքր այլ էին (չէ, չէ, կաշառք չեմ տվել )): Երկրորդում հարվածային էի, իսկ երրորդից գնացին երեքները:  Շատ բան դասատուից էլ էր կախված: Օրինակ` քիմիա ես հենց սկզբից էլ չեմ հասկացել: Հետո մի երկու դասատու փոխվեց ու եկավ նենց մի ընտիր դասատու, որ ես կյանքումս առաջին անգամ սկսեցի գլուխ հանել ու 5 ստանալ: Հետո 8-րդ դասարանից դպրոցս փոխեցի ու էլ կղանքմեջ եղավ քիմիա հասկանալս:  Բայց դրա փոխարեն սկսեցի 3-7-րդ դասարաններում չհասկացածս մաթեմը հասկանալ:
> 
> Իսկ ծնողներս ավելի շատ օգնել են, որ լավ սովորեմ, քան հանդիմանել են, որ լավ չեմ սովորում: Քիչ եմ 2 ստացել, բայց չի եղել, որ ստանամ ու տնեցիքից թաքցնեմ:


 
Ես էլ մինչև 4րդ դասարան եմ գերազանցիկ եղել: :Jpit:  Մեկ էլ 10-ում: 
Սովորել եմ ինչ ուզել եմ :LOL: , քառորդների մասին ամենաքիչն եմ մտածել, որովհետև ամենավերջում մի երկու հատ 5 էի ստանում ու վերջացնում էինք: Տանը դաս չեմ արել, ինչքան էլ որ քարոզ են կարդացել գլխիս ու ինչքան էլ որ ասել են քառորդներդ վատա լինելու: ՈՒ տենց 10 տարի ասեցին որ վատա լինելու, եթե տենց շարունակեմ, բայց տենց էլ վատ չեղավ: Մատյանին էլ մոտ էի նստում միշտ: Ամեն դասատու գիտեի, թե ինչ միջակայքերովա հարցնում դաս: :Jpit:  անցնում էր 3-4 դաս, ու արդեն պետք էր լինում պատրաստվել, որ հեսա կհարցնի… բայց էլի չէի պատրաստվում: :LOL:  Կամ տեղում սովորում պատասխանում էի:

Գնահատականի համար լաց լինող երեխային երևի պետքա մինչև կրթության տալը հասկացնել, որ կարևորը գնահատականը չի, այլ գիտելիքը: Եթե ես դասս 5ի իմացել եմ, ինձ 3 են դրել, ուրեմն թքած էդ 3ի վրա: Մեկ ա, վերջում էդ 3ը 5 կարա լինի ու ոչ էլ կարիք եմ ունեցել դասատուին խնդրել-աղաչեուլ, որ բարձր դնի: Եթե սովորած չէի լինում, միանգամից տենց էլ ասում էի. լավ եմ հիշում, մի անգամ դասատուներից մեկն ասեց «Հա Հովհաննես ջան, հասկացանք որ ուրիշների նման չես գալիս մի հատ 3-4ի համար կմկմում, խնդրում որ դնենք, բայց ինչքա՞ն կարելիա չսովորել»: :Jpit: 


Իսկ կան ծնողներ էլ, որոնք 2 գնահատականի պատճառով հիստերկանում են, ինչքան մեջները պահեստավորված զայրույթ կա թափում են երեխայի վրա: Ոնց-որ մի գնահատականով իրենց ընտանիքը խայտառակվումա: Դրա համար էլ շատերը թաքցնում են, որ երկուսներ ունեն, որովհետև սահմանափակ մտածողությամբ մարդիկ կարող են երեխայի հոգեկանի վրա լուրջ ազդեցությւն թողնել տարիների ընթացքում:

Եթե երեխաս էլ պետքա գնահատականի համար լացի, հետը մինի թերապիա կանեմ :Jpit:  հասկանալու համար թե իր համար ինչու՞ է գնահատականն  այդքան կարևոր, և հասկացնելու համար, որ գնահատականը չի կարևոր, այլ գիելիքը ու թքած թե ինչ կմտածեն քո ցածր գնահատականի համար, դու իմացի որ դիմացինիցդ ավելի լավ գիտես դա: Մի օր էլ առիթ կլինի դա «չուզողներիդ» ցույց տալու: :Wink:  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (23.10.2010), Ariadna (22.10.2010), Inna (22.10.2010), Kita (23.10.2010), Rammstein (22.10.2010), Skeptic (23.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.10.2010), Հայուհի (22.10.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Վիստ, մի ասա գնահատականը կարևոր չի:
Դու սովորում ես, թեկուզ քիչ, կողքինդ չի սովորում ընդհանրապես, տարվա վերջում քո քիչ սովորածը գնահատվում է երեք, կողքինիդ ընդհանրապես չսովորածը էլի երեք: Ինչքանո՞վ ես համոզված, որ դա չի ազդի երեխայի, նրա հոգեբանության, մտածելակերպի վրա: Հաստատ ազդում է ու ոչ այնքան դրական: Ինչքան էլ ծնողն ասի կարևոր չի գնահատականը, կարևորը քո իմացածնա, երեխան առավոտ էլի գնում է դպրոց ու էլի ամեն ինչ սկսվում է նորից, մի օր էլ մտածում է ինչի՞ եմ սովորում, եթե չորս չեմ ստանալու, իսկ երեքը հասանելի է ամենքին:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ծնողները պիտի փոքր տարիքից /մինչև դպրոց գնալը/ երեխային սովորեցնեն, կարողանան հասկացնեն դպրոցի անհրաժեշտության, կարևորության մասին: Երբ երեխան դպրոց գնա, ուսուցիչներն էլ իրենց հերթին պիտի կարողանան երեխաներին կապեն դպրոցի, սովորելու հետ: Հակարակ դեպքում ամեն ինչ խառնվում դառնում է ընտանեկան պատերազմ: Այ հենց հիմա հարևանիս տանը հերթական պատերազմնա, /ձայները լսվումա/ տատ ու թոռ իրար են ուտում դաս կարդալու համար:

----------

A.r.p.i. (23.10.2010), Inna (22.10.2010), Skeptic (23.10.2010), Yevuk (22.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Զզվում եմ «տենց դեբիլ ծնողներից»: Մանկության տարիներին ընկերուհի ունեի//այսինքն ընկերուհի չէր, ծանոթ աղջիկ//: «Մերը»  շան լափ էր թափում աղջկա գլխին սիրուն գրելու համար: Մի անգամ տնից դուրս էր էկել, ինչ- որ արտագրելու բան էին տվել, ասել էր՝ մի տառ սիրուն չգրես՝ կմոռթեմ:  :Jpit:  Աղջիկը մի քանի տառ սիրուն չէր գրել, խուճապահար չիմանալով ինչ անի// ու իրոք «մերը» կմոռթեր դրա համար// տնից փախել էր, հետո ահագին պատմություններ...

Մամաս քանի որ հայերեն գրել չգիտեր// ռուսական էր կրթությունը// իմ ու ախպորս հետ էր սովորում ու մենք այստեղ կոպիտ ասած... լավ չէր էլի  :Jpit:  Առաջին դասարանում տառապեցի: Բայց հետո ինքնուրույն էր ամեն ինչ: Ճիշտ ա ծույլ էի ահավոր// մենակ դրա պահով են խոսացել ու մինչև հիմա էլ խոսում են//, բայց պարտաճանաչության զգացումը էնքան լիքն էր մեջս՝ գերազանցիկ էի: Տանը դաս չէի սովորում ու հեչ պետքս էլ չէր, բայց հենց հասնում էի դպրոց էտ զգացումը սկսում էր ինձ ուտել, մտնում էի դասարան գրքերս, տետրերս բացում էի ու սկսում էի կռծել:  Ծնողներս երբեք ինձ չեն գովացել, ոչ մի գնահատականի, ոչ մի հաջողության, ոչ մի պատվոգրի ու նման կարգի «զարթ ու զիբիլի համար»: Էնպես էր, որ հենց տենց էլ պիտի լիներ: Ու ճիշտ էին անում, քանի որ լկստված էրեխա էի:

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010), Inna (22.10.2010), Kita (23.10.2010), Skeptic (23.10.2010), VisTolog (22.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ, մի ասա գնահատականը կարևոր չի:
> Դու սովորում ես, թեկուզ քիչ, կողքինդ չի սովորում ընդհանրապես, տարվա վերջում քո քիչ սովորածը գնահատվում է երեք, կողքինիդ ընդհանրապես չսովորածը էլի երեք: Ինչքանո՞վ ես համոզված, որ դա չի ազդի երեխայի, նրա հոգեբանության, մտածելակերպի վրա: Հաստատ ազդում է ու ոչ այնքան դրական: Ինչքան էլ ծնողն ասի կարևոր չի գնահատականը, կարևորը քո իմացածնա, երեխան առավոտ էլի գնում է դպրոց ու էլի ամեն ինչ սկսվում է նորից, մի օր էլ մտածում է ինչի՞ եմ սովորում, եթե չորս չեմ ստանալու, իսկ երեքը հասանելի է ամենքին:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես ծնողները պիտի փոքր տարիքից /մինչև դպրոց գնալը/ երեխային սովորեցնեն, կարողանան հասկացնեն դպրոցի անհրաժեշտության, կարևորության մասին: Երբ երեխան դպրոց գնա, ուսուցիչներն էլ իրենց հերթին պիտի կարողանան երեխաներին կապեն դպրոցի, սովորելու հետ: Հակարակ դեպքում ամեն ինչ խառնվում դառնում է ընտանեկան պատերազմ: Այ հենց հիմա հարևանիս տանը հերթական պատերազմնա, /ձայները լսվումա/ տատ ու թոռ իրար են ուտում դաս կարդալու համար:


Կարևորա, բայց ոչ էն աստիճան, որ «գնահատականի մեռած» լինի աշակերտը:
Իսկ տարվա վերջում մի քանի բարձր գնահատականն ամեն ինչ ուղղումա, չհաշված որ դասատուները լավ գիտեն յուրաքանչյուրի գիտելիքի մակարդակը ու իրենք էլ 3-ի ու 4-ի աշակերտին նույն կերպ չեն գնահատում: Մի երկու հատ 5 են ավելացնում արանքներում ու վերջ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:02 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:00 ----------

Իսկ տատ ու թոռ բարձր հնչեղությամբ կոնֆլիկտներից խուսափելու համար երեխան էլ պետքա իրա ԵՍ-ը ունենա տան մեջ: :Jpit:  ձեռքը խփի սեղանին ու ասի. չեմ կարդում, չեմ ուզում, չեմ անում, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում… և այլն: :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2010), Inna (22.10.2010), Rammstein (22.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## Inna

*Մի պատմություն պատմեմ...դպրոցական օրերից...*
Ուրեմն հայոց լեզու ա,անցած դասին գրել էինք թեստային աշխատանք ,պետք ա դասատուն տետրերը բաժաներ,որ տեսնեինք թե ինչ ենք ստացել..."էտ դասատուն ահավոր ջղայն,բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ ուշադիր ու կատակասեր ա" ...տետրերը բաժանեց  ու ասեց, որ հիմա մեզնից մեկին կանչելույա ու հարցնի մեր կատարած սխալներն ու,որ մենք պետք ա էտ սխալները լրիվ ճիշտ գրեինք,կանչեց մի աղջկա...հարցը կարդաց,"ինչքան հիշում եմ էսպես էր հարցը".«տրված երկու բարդ բառերի արմատներով կազմել նոր բարդ բառ»,...էտ աղջիկը գրեց,դասատուն կարդալուց հետո ջղայնացավ վրան ու ասեց. *«անգրագետ»*"էտ աղջիկը սխալ էր գրել,ճիշտ չէր կազմել բառերը"...էտ աղջկան դասատուն նույն բառերը բանավոր հարցրեց ,էտ աղջիկը ճիշտ պատասխանեց,բայց դասատուն չլսեց "կամ էլ լսել էր,ուղղակի իրեն «ձև» էր տվել"...դասատուն ճիշտ պատասխանը հարցրեց դասարանի ամենավատ սովորողին ու ինքը ճիշտ պատասխանեց...էտ աղջիկը դասատուին ասեց,որ ինքը ճիշտը ասել է,բայց նա չի լսել,,,ու դասատուն պատասխանեց «լսի այ բոշա,դու իմ հետ տենց մի խոսա»,,,էտ աղջիկը վիրավորված դասարանից վազելով դուրս եկավ,,,էտ օրը երկու դաս ունեինք 1-հայոց լեզու,2-գրականություն,,,ու նենց էր,որ էտ դասատուն հաջորդ ժամն էլ էր մեր մոտ,էտ աղջիկը ուշացած եկավ նստեց դասի,ամաչելով ու գլուխը կախ...
 Ձեր կարծիքով ճիշտ կաներ էտ աղջիկը, եթե իրա դասին չնստեր՞

*Մի բան էլ ասեմ...*"նույն դասատուն" ամեն դասը, որ պատմոււմ ա,բացատրում ա,վերջում հարցնում ա «հարցեր ունե՞ք»,,,եթե ինչ որ մեկը ձեռք ա բարձրացնում որ ասի, "կապ չունի թե էտ պահին ովա ձեռք բարձրացնում,լինի թե գերազանցիկ,թե ծույլիկ" ///դասատուն  սենց ա ասում -«դե ես կզարմանաի որ դու հարց չունենաիր»........................ :Pardon:

----------

Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Իսկ ինձ համար գնահատականը կարևոր ա: Իհարկե գիտելիքն ավելի կարևոր ա, բայց գնահատականն էլ իր տեղը ունի ու եթե գնահատական չլիներ դպրոցում, շատ-շատ երեխեք ոչ մի սծիմուլ հաստատ չէին ունենա սովորելու: 
Ես էլ գերազանցիկ եմ եղել մինչև 5-րդ դասարան: Տնայինները համարյա միշտ անում էի, անգամ որոշ առարկաներ դասերից առաջ էի անում, եթե չէի հասցնում: Բայց ինձ վրա մեկա տանը խոսում էին, եթե ես 4 էի ստանում, քանի որ քույրս գերազանցիկ էր ու «ես ինչո՞վ էի պակաս».....Բայց ես ճիշտ եմ համարում, որ գնահատականի համար խոսում են երեխայի վրա, քանի որ գնահատականը միշտ էլ ուղիղ համեմատական կապ է ունեցել գիտելիքի հետ (բացառությունները չեմ հաշվում): Միշտ էլ չէի հասկանում, թե ուր են 2-ներով սովորող աշակերտների (ուսանողների) ծնողների ուղեղները:

Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան, մեկը կպավ գնահատականի համար լաց լինելուն չէ՞.....Ես երբեք լաց չեմ եղել, բայց քույր համարյա միշտ 4 ստանալուց լավ էր լինում ( :Jpit: ), բայց դա գնահատականի համար չէր, այլ անարդարության. ինչու՞ պետք ա մեկը տանջվի, չարչարվի ու 4 ստանա, իսկ մյուսը արտագրի, կամ էլ ինչ ա թե ուսուցչուհու երեխա ա, 5 ստանա: Ախր դա արդար չի: Այ էդ անարդարության համար էն երեխեքը լավ լինում:  :Wink:

----------

AniwaR (22.10.2010), Inna (22.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

Իսկ ես լացել եմ , երբ կյանքումս առաջին ու վերջին անգամ 2 եմ ստացել: Մամաս ուղղակի թեթևակի ջղայնացել էր, իսկ ես տենց բաներից միանգամից լացում եմ, ու պատճառը 2-ը չի, ուղղակի ծնողներիս մի հայացքից կարողա լացեմ...

Գնահատականը երևի միակ ձևն է, որ մարդ դեպի լավը ձգտի, որ  իրեն կատարելագործի... բայց էդ արդարացում չի երեխայի վրա ճնշում գործադրելու համար, հետո ինչ-որ գնահատականի պատճառով երեխայի հոգեկանի վրա, իր ՝ տվյալ ասպարեզին վերաբերող պատկերացումների վրա սխալ գիծ չմնա:

----------

Skeptic (23.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Կներեք ոչ մեկ գրառումը չեմ կարդացել. միայն հեղինակինը կարդացի:

Հիմա ես ասեմ, որպես դպրոցահասակ տղա ունեցած և այժմ էլ դպրոցահասակ աղջնակի տեր ծնող:

Տղայիս հետ մինչև 8-րդ դասարան ոչ մի խնդիր չի եղել: Խնդիրները սկսվեցին 8-ի սկզբում, երբ ինքը որոշել էր չսովորել հագուրդ գնալով շրջապատին:  Բնականաբար մեր հորդորները զրոյական վերաբերմունքի էին արժանանում այնքան, որ  ծնողներով որոշեցինք քննություններից հետո հանել դպրոցից: Թեման էնքան էր ինձ մտահոգում, որ մի անգամ աղջկաս / որը այդ ժամանակ նոր առաջին դասարան էր/ դասղեկի հետ քննարկեցի էտ հարցը: Ու ես անչափ երախտապարտ եմ այդ կնոջը իր ճիշտ խորհրդի համար: Քննությունները  բարեհաջող հանձնելուց հետո ամուսիններով խոսեցինք տղայիս հետ տալով 3 ամիս ժամանակ մի լավ մտածելու: Ընդգծեցինք, որ կհամաձայնվենք իր ցանկացած որոշման հետ, բայց նաև ավելացրեցինք, որ մենք շատ կուզենանք շարունակի: Ասեմ հեշտ խոսակցություն չի եղել, որովհետև ստիպված ենք եղել ցույց տալ սովորել չսովորելու ու դրանից բխող  հետևանքրը: Երեք ամիս անց որոշել էր շարունակել:
Տղաս  դպրոցը ավարտեց, ավելին  ընդունվեց ԲՈՒՀ: Ոչ մի բանի հեշտ չի հասնում: Ցանկացած ծագած խնդիր մեզ համար էլ լինում ա ուշադրության կենտրոնում, բայց չեմ հիշում մի դեպք երբ ցածր գնահատականի համար պատժած լինենք: Իհարկե հիմա երբեմն զղճում եմ  ավելի խիստ չլինելու համար,  քանի որ  մատերի արանքով նայելու պատճառով և՛ ինքը, և՛ մենք կանգնում ենք փաստի առաջ... բայց կարծում եմ չկա անլուծելի ոչ մի խնդիր: Պարզապես պետք ա էտ հարցում էլ սատար կանգնել ու օգնել: Սրանք հենց էնպես բառեր չեն: 

Իսկ աղջիկս... ձեռագիր ունի թող ու փախի: Մի քանի անգամ փորձել եմ թերթ պոկելով նորից գրել տալ: Վերջնական հաշիվը նույնն ա: Երբեմն չափից դուրս պատասխանատվություն կցուցաբերի, մեկ էլ կտեսնես էնքան ա հագիստ նստել կասես ես եմ դասի գնալու: Ոչ մի անգամ ցածր գնահատականի համար չի լացել, բայց ամաչելուց չի կարողացել նայի աչքերիս մեջ մանավանդ, որ սխալը ինքնա եղել: Ահավոր ծանրաբեռնված ա, բայց ոչ մի անգամ չի բողոքել: Մանավանդ, որ դասերի պատճառով շատ  բաներից զրկում ենք: 

Պարզապես իմ ընտանիքում ընդունված ա, որ պետք ա սովորել ու էտ հարցում մեկս մյուսին օգնում ենք:

----------

Skeptic (23.10.2010), Yevuk (23.10.2010), Ամպ (24.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010), Ձայնալար (22.10.2010)

----------


## einnA

Արևածագ ջան էն լուրը, որ մեջբերել ես տեղի է ունեցել իմ քաղաքում:
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ այս դեպքը ծնողների "սեղմելու" հետևանքը չի եղել: Ամեն դեպքում տղան դպրոցում խնդիրներ է ունեցել իր հասակակիցների հետ, դպրոց չի ցանկացել գնալ, իսկ ծնողները նրան բացակայել թույլ չեն տվել...
Ամեն դեպքում շատ չխորանամ հենց էս դեպքի վրա, բայց երևի ճիշտ կլիներ հարցը դիտարկել ծնողների "ճիշտ" ուշադրության ուղղությամբ:

----------

Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արևածագ ջան էն լուրը, որ մեջբերել ես տեղի է ունեցել իմ քաղաքում:
> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ այս դեպքը ծնողների "սեղմելու" հետևանքը չի եղել: Ամեն դեպքում տղան դպրոցում խնդիրներ է ունեցել իր հասակակիցների հետ, դպրոց չի ցանկացել գնալ, իսկ ծնողները նրան բացակայել թույլ չեն տվել...
> Ամեն դեպքում շատ չխորանամ հենց էս դեպքի վրա, բայց երևի ճիշտ կլիներ հարցը դիտարկել ծնողների "ճիշտ" ուշադրության ուղղությամբ:


Նյութը կարդալով ու քո մեկնաբանությունը տեսնելով մտածում եմ, որ սա պարզապես դասական պատանեկան դեպրեսիայի դեպք է, ու չարժե, որ որևէ մեկն իրեն մեղադրի...

Ինչ վերաբերում է ծնողներին, ապա իմ համեստ կարծիքն է, որ երեխաներին սեղմել պետք չէ: Մեր տանը երկու օրինակ ունենք. ես ու եղբայրս: Իմ դպրոցական ու համալսարանական կյանքից երբեք տեղյակ չեն եղել: Երբեք մայրս չի հարցրել՝ դասերդ սովորե՞լ ես, երբեք ցածր գնահատականի համար չի հանդիմանել: Մենակ տասներորդ դասարանում ստիպեց, որ մեդալի գնամ: Չնայած ահագին տառապեցի, բայց հիմա չեմ փոշմանում: Իսկ եղբորս անընդհատ ստիպելով նստացրել է դաս սովորելու, զոռով մաթեմատիկայի ուղարկել: Արդյունքում՝ հիմա էնպիսի մասնագիտություն է ստանում, որը հեչ չի սիրում: Ինքը իր հետաքրքրություններն ուներ... Կարծում եմ՝ դպրոցում չսովորելն էդքան մեծ ողբերգություն չէր լինի: Իր սիրած առարկաները սովորում էր առանց որևէ մեկի ստիպելու:

----------

Ariadna (23.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## einnA

> Նյութը կարդալով ու քո մեկնաբանությունը տեսնելով մտածում եմ, որ սա պարզապես դասական պատանեկան դեպրեսիայի դեպք է, ու չարժե, որ որևէ մեկն իրեն մեղադրի...
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ծնողներին, ապա իմ համեստ կարծիքն է, որ երեխաներին սեղմել պետք չէ: Մեր տանը երկու օրինակ ունենք. ես ու եղբայրս: Իմ դպրոցական ու համալսարանական կյանքից երբեք տեղյակ չեն եղել: Երբեք մայրս չի հարցրել՝ դասերդ սովորե՞լ ես, երբեք ցածր գնահատականի համար չի հանդիմանել: Մենակ տասներորդ դասարանում ստիպեց, որ մեդալի գնամ: Չնայած ահագին տառապեցի, բայց հիմա չեմ փոշմանում: Իսկ եղբորս անընդհատ ստիպելով նստացրել է դաս սովորելու, զոռով մաթեմատիկայի ուղարկել: Արդյունքում՝ հիմա էնպիսի մասնագիտություն է ստանում, որը հեչ չի սիրում: Ինքը իր հետաքրքրություններն ուներ... Կարծում եմ՝ դպրոցում չսովորելն էդքան մեծ ողբերգություն չէր լինի: Իր սիրած առարկաները սովորում էր առանց որևէ մեկի ստիպելու:


Չեմ կարող հստակ ասել, թե ինչ է կատարվել._ չուժոյ դոմ տյոմնի լես_  :Wink: 

Միայն սեփական փորձիցս կասեմ, որ երբ ազատություն է տրվում երեխային ժամանակի ազատ ու ինքնակամ տնօրինության, պատասխանատվության զգացումը շատ ավելի վաղ է  ձևավորվում:
Երբեք ինձ չեն ստիպել սովորել կամ գնահատականի համար պայքարել, անգամ 8րդ դասարանում հիշում եմ մի "խարամ" դասատու ունեի, մենակ ինքը 4 փակեց, ոչ մի անգամ մերոնք անգամ չնեղեցին կամ իրանք ինչ-որ ձևով չխառնվեցին, էնքան որ դպրոցի ուսմասվարը դասղեկիս ասել էր` ով են էս երեխու դինջ ծնողները  :LOL: 
ասածս էն ա, որ մարդուն պետք է մեծացնել առանց ստիպելու հիմնական հարցերում, ուղղակի կողքից ուղղություն է պետք տալ` առանց միջամտելու:

----------

Ariadna (23.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Արևածագ ջան էն լուրը, որ մեջբերել ես տեղի է ունեցել իմ քաղաքում:
> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ այս դեպքը ծնողների "սեղմելու" հետևանքը չի եղել: Ամեն դեպքում տղան դպրոցում խնդիրներ է ունեցել իր հասակակիցների հետ, դպրոց չի ցանկացել գնալ, իսկ ծնողները նրան բացակայել թույլ չեն տվել...
> Ամեն դեպքում շատ չխորանամ հենց էս դեպքի վրա, բայց երևի ճիշտ կլիներ հարցը դիտարկել ծնողների "ճիշտ" ուշադրության ուղղությամբ:


Մի տեսակ օֆֆթոփ է ստացվում, բայց նոր աչքիս ընկավ սա՝




> «ԷՄՈ» ՇԱՐԺՄԱՆ ԱՆԴԱՄՆ ԻՆՔՆԱՍՊԱՆ Է ԵՂԵԼ
> 
> Մամուլի տեղեկություններով, նախօրեին կախվել է Կոտայքի մարզի Հրազդան քաղաքի բնակիչ, 16-ամյա Գուրգեն Հարությունյանը: Որպես ինքնասպանության վարկած` նշվել է, որ նա գրություն է թողել, թե իբր ինքը զզվել է անգլերեն պարապելուց: Ըստ «1in.am»-ի աղբյուրների` իրականում գրությունը կապ չունի ինքնասպանության հետ: 16-ամյա պատանու մոտ վերջին շրջանում նկատվել են տարօրինակություններ: Նա գիշեր-ցերեկ դագաղ է նկարել, այցելել պապի եւ տատի գերեզմաններին: Ըստ չճշտված տեղեկությունների` ինքնասպանություն գործած պատանին «Էմո շարժման անդամ է եղել:
> 
> 16:01 Իրավունք | Հինգշաբթի 21.10.2010

----------

Ariadna (23.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010), Հայուհի (23.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուֆ, լավ էլի  :Sad:  նորից պատանեկան դեպրեսիա: Որ չեն բռնում, էդ շարժումներին կապում ինքնասպանությունները... Իրականում մարդիկ ինքնասպան են լինում ոչ թե նրա համար, որ էմո են, այլ էմո են դառնում, որովհետև դեպրեսիայի մեջ են: Մենակ էմո չէ, լիքը ուրիշ տենց տարօրինակ բաներ: Դրա համար պետք է ուշադիր լինել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.10.2010), Ariadna (23.10.2010), Freeman (23.10.2010), Kita (23.10.2010), Philosopher (23.10.2010), Skeptic (23.10.2010), VisTolog (23.10.2010), Yevuk (23.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010), Հայուհի (23.10.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Ուֆ, լավ էլի  նորից պատանեկան դեպրեսիա: Որ չեն բռնում, էդ շարժումներին կապում ինքնասպանությունները... Իրականում մարդիկ ինքնասպան են լինում ոչ թե նրա համար, որ էմո են, այլ էմո են դառնում, որովհետև դեպրեսիայի մեջ են: Մենակ էմո չէ, լիքը ուրիշ տենց տարօրինակ բաներ: Դրա համար պետք է ուշադիր լինել:


Համաձայն եմ StrangeLittleGirl ի գրառման հետ, միայն ուզում եմ ավելացնել, որ դեպրեսիան էլ իր պատճառներն ունի: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ պատճառների ցանկում առջին տեղերից մեկում եղել է անգլերեն սովորելու ծնողների ամենօրյա պահանջը: Մշտական դժգոհությունն ու անբավարարվածությունը հունից հանել են երեխային: Նման մի դեպք էլ տեղի էր ունեցել անցյալ միասնական քնություններից հետո, երբ աղջիկը նետվել էր բարձրահարկ շենքից ստացած միավորների պատճառով: Այս դժբախտ իրողություններից հետո ծնողն ինչքան ասես կարող է իրեն էլ անիծել, իր բախտն էլ, կրթություն հորինողին էլ: Բայց մարդուն չես վերադարձնի: Իմ հարցադրումը վերաբերում է նրան՝ որտե՞ղ է այն սահմանագիծը, որից հետո կրթություն ստանալու հորդորները մարդու ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական առողջության  համար դառնում են վտանգավոր: Ու մի բան էլ. լավ սովորելը մի՞թե երաշխավորում է մարդու հետագայում լավ ապրելն ու երջանիկ կյանքը:

----------

Skeptic (23.10.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Կարևորա, բայց ոչ էն աստիճան, որ «գնահատականի մեռած» լինի աշակերտը:
> Իսկ տարվա վերջում մի քանի բարձր գնահատականն ամեն ինչ ուղղումա, չհաշված որ դասատուները լավ գիտեն յուրաքանչյուրի գիտելիքի մակարդակը ու իրենք էլ 3-ի ու 4-ի աշակերտին նույն կերպ չեն գնահատում: Մի երկու հատ 5 են ավելացնում արանքներում ու վերջ:
> Իսկ տատ ու թոռ բարձր հնչեղությամբ կոնֆլիկտներից խուսափելու համար երեխան էլ պետքա իրա ԵՍ-ը ունենա տան մեջ: ձեռքը խփի սեղանին ու ասի. չեմ կարդում, չեմ ուզում, չեմ անում, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում… և այլն:


Իմ գրածի մեջ չկար ,,գնահատականն ավելի կարևոր է քան գիտելիքը,, միտքը, որ ,,գնահատականի մեռած,, որակումն ես տվել:
Տարվա վերջում ինչի՞ պիտի ավելորդ գնահատական ավելանա: Հենց այդ անիմաստ ավելացումներն են փոխում աշակերտների մտածելակերպը, ամեն ինչ դրանից էլ սկսվում է: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է երեխայի ,,ես,,-ին: Վիստ ջան, ծնողներս ինձ ուզում էին ուղարկեին երաժշտական կրթության, հետո նրանց ծրագրերում կար բժշկական ընդունվելը, քո ասածի նման ինչպես դպրոցում, այնպես էլ դպրոցից հետո, ձեռքս խփեցի սեղանին, չեմ սովորելու ու վերջ: Ինձ չստիպեցին, ու հիմա ես ասում եմ իզուր, սխալ են արել, մենակ երաժշտական կրթության ժամանակ իհարկե, թե չէ ինձանից ինչ բժիշկ: Ու նման շատ դեպքերի եմ հանդիպել, երբ երեխան մեծանալով մեղադրում է ծնողներին, որ իրեն չեն ստիպել սովորել: Երեխայի ,,ես,,-ը ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում է ճիշտ: 
Վիստ, տեսել ես ինչպե՞ս է ծնողը կանգնած լաց լինում դպրոցից դուրս գալուց իր երեխայի անգրագիտության պատճառով, տեսե՞լ ես, ինչպես է ուսուցչի դիմաց կանգնած գետինը մտնում երեխայի անպատասխանատվության պատճառով, երեխայի այդ անօգուտ ,,ես,,-ի պատճառով: Ինչի՞ պիտի երեխայի պատճառով ծնողը գլուխը կախի, իրեն վատ զգա: Այլ հարց է եթե երեխան բութ է, իսկ եթե կարող է սովորել, ինչի՞ պիտի չսովորի:

----------

Freeman (23.10.2010), VisTolog (23.10.2010), Yevuk (23.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, էս էն բազմաթիվ հարցերից է, որտեղ օրենքներ գոյություն չունեն՝ ծնողը պետք է զգա, թե իր երեխան որ տեսակին է պատկանում։ Եթե երեխան իրոք դրա կարիքը զգում է, որ անընդհատ գլխին բամփեն, ուրեմն պետք է բամփել, որ սովորի, իսկ եթե երեխայի մոտ դրանից հակառակ  ռեակցիա է   առաջանում, ուրեմն պետք է ուրիշ մեթոդներ կիրառել։ Ամեն դեպքում պետք է երեխային հասկացնել, որ ինքը գնում է դպրոց գիտելիք ստանալու, ու որ դեբիլ լինելը ամոթ է, և որ ավելի կարևոր է իր գիտելիքը քան գնահատականը։

----------

Freeman (23.10.2010), VisTolog (23.10.2010), Yevuk (23.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Պատահաբար աչքովս ընկած այս նյութը մտածելու առիթ տվեց ու կցանկանայի իմանալ հիմնականում դպրոցահասակ երեխաներ ունեցող ակումբցիների կարծիքը սրա վերաբերյալ:


"գողական" բարքերի հերթական զոհն է: ըստ իս: … կամ էլ հոգեկան հիվանդ է եղել երեխան




> Հետաքրքիր է իմանալ ակումբցիների կարծիքը. ի՞նչ պիտի անի ծնողը, երբ երեխան ընդհանրապես չի ուզում սովորել, որ  աստված մի արասցե, վերը բերածս օրինակի հերոսների ճակատագիրը չունենան, խեղճ ծնողները հիմա անիծում են իրենց էլ, իրենց բախտն էլ: Ու նաև այն դեպքում, երբ երեխան ուսման պրոցեսում չափազանց ծանր է տանում ամեն փոքր անհաջողությունը:


երեխան միայն այն դեպքում չի ուզում սովորել. երբ իր մոտ դա չի ստացվում:
ամեն մարդ էլ, անկախ իր տարիքից, ունի ամբիցաներ, ու ձգտում, լինել *Լավը*: 
հաշվի առնելով այն, որ դպրոցում, 30 հոգանոց դասարանում ուսուցիչը հնար չունի առարկան մատուցելու այնպես, որ բոլոր աշակերտներին հասնի դասը- հենց այդ աշակերտներին *Հասկանալի* ձևով, այդ բացը պետք է լրացնի ծնողը: Երջանիկ է այն երեխան, ում ծնողը ոչ թե մենակ ծնում, կերևակրում ու հագցնում է իրեն, այլ նաև իր երեխային *ճանաչում է*  ու ունի բավականաչափ գիտելիքներ որպեսզի  դպրոցական կուրսը ընդանուր ասպեկտով մատուցի այդ երեխային հասկանալի ու պարզ ձևով: դրանից հետո ծնոցը պետք է *քննարկի* իր երեխայի հետ նյութը, թույլ տալով նրան *Երևակայել*:
ու կտեսնեք, որ չի լինի այնպիսի դպրոցական առարկա, որին իր երեխան նայի մատների արանքով: *նրա մետ ամեն ինչ կստացվի…*
մնում է դրանից հետո լուծել "գողականության" հարցը: դրա համար էլ անհրաժեշտ է *ամենօրյա* կոնտակտ երեխայի դասարանցիների հետ:նրանց հետ շփվել, ու կիսվել նրանց հետ ոչ միայն "հացով", այլ նաև "գաղափարներով, մտքերով" ու ամենակարևորը, իջնել իրանց մակարդակի վրա ու  հետները զրուցել էտ տարիքի "լեզվով":

ծնողները սովորություն ունեն իրենց *պատասխանատվույթունները դելեգիրոված անել ուսուցչի վրա*: դա է ամենամեծ սխալը: *Բոլոր ծնողներն էլ Պարտավոր են իմանալ դպրոցական կուրսը այնքնով, որպիսզի իրենց երեխայի մեջ վառեն այդ գիտության հանդեպ նախնական անմար կրակը*

*երեխա աճացնելը ՝ դա պամիդոր աճացնել չէ, ընկերներ* 
 :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (23.10.2010), Freeman (23.10.2010), Yevuk (23.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Մի քիչ էլ ես պատմեմ մեր դպրոցական կյանքից:
Մամաս պատմում ա, որ մեծ եղբայրս էնքան էր տանջել իրա դաս սովորելով, որ իմ ու Սասունի ոչ սովորելը հասկացան, ոչ չսովորելը: 
Եղբայրներս ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն էին  :Jpit:  Ես էլ իրենց միջինը պահում էի: Դպրոցում 5 տարի գերազանցիկ եմ եղել, 5 տարի հարվածային:  Ճիշտն ասած չէի էլ ձգտում գերազանցիկ լինեմ: Մի անգամ սեպտեմբերի 1-ին գնացի դպրոց, դասղեկս ասաց
-Արի գովասանագիրդ ստացի:
- :Shok:  ի՞նչ: Բայց ես գերազանցիկ չեմ:
Վերջը պարզվեց, դասատուները իրանք իրանց մեջ գցել-բռնել են, որ ես պիտի գերազանցիկ լինեմ: Ես էլ բանից անտեղյակ վառեցի բոլորի մոտ  :LOL: 
Տանը համարյա դաս չէի սովորում: Դե Սասի 5-երից էլ արդեն հոգնել էինք :Jpit: 
Մամաս էլ չէր ստուգում, թե ինչ ենք սովորել, ինչ չենք սովորել: Մի անգամ գնաց հարևանի տուն, եկավ: Սասունը դաս էր սովորում: Գնաց կանգնեց Սասունի մոտ, նայում էր: Մեկ էլ Սասը գրիչը դրեց սեղանին, գլուխը բարձրացրեց, թե. 
-Մամ, ինչ-որ բան ա եղել? 
-Չէ, ուղղակի Նունե տոտայից տանն էի, ինքը Անիից մի վայրկյան կողք չէր գնում, անընդհատ հետևում էր, թե ինչ ա գրում Անին: Ես էլ ասեցի, կարող ա՞ ձևը տենց ա :LOL: 
Ավարտական դասարաններում էլ, որ պարապում էի, դասընկերներս գալիս էին, թե գիշերը ուշ եմ քնել, առավոտյան շուտ եմ զարթնել, որ կրկնեմ: Ես էլ մտածում էի. «այ, մարդ, սրանք էդքան ի՞նչ են սովորում: Կարող ա՞ ես կտրվեմ :Xeloq:  Ախր իմ քունը երբ տանում ա, քնում եմ: Երբ ուզում եմ ընկերուհուս տուն գնամ, գնում եմ:
Մի խոսքով, ոչ մի բանից դաս սովորելու պատճառով չէինք զրկվում»:
Էդ նույնն էլ ինստիտուտում շարունակվեց: Որոշել էի, որ գերազանցիկ չեմ լինելու: Վերջը առաջին կուրսում ֆիզկուլտուրան 4 դրեց, բայց 2-ից սկսած անկախ ինձնից գերազանցիկ էի: Համ էլ հետո կրթաթոշակի 1000դրամ ավել ստանալը գայթաղիչ էր :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (23.10.2010), Ariadna (23.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010), Դատարկություն (23.10.2010)

----------


## Kita

> "գողական" բարքերի հերթական զոհն է: ըստ իս: … կամ էլ հոգեկան հիվանդ է եղել երեխան
> 
> 
> երեխան միայն այն դեպքում չի ուզում սովորել. երբ իր մոտ դա չի ստացվում:
> ամեն մարդ էլ, անկախ իր տարիքից, ունի ամբիցաներ, ու ձգտում, լինել *Լավը*:


Էս մտքիտ հետ  արի չհամաձայնվեմ :Jpit: 
Իմ մոտ միշտ էլ շատ հեշտ ստացվել է, բայց եթե հավես չեմ ունեցել կամ տրամադրություն, չեմ արել ու վերջ: Մաման էտ անվանում էր լոդրություն :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ StrangeLittleGirl ի գրառման հետ, միայն ուզում եմ ավելացնել, որ դեպրեսիան էլ իր պատճառներն ունի: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ պատճառների ցանկում առջին տեղերից մեկում եղել է անգլերեն սովորելու ծնողների ամենօրյա պահանջը: Մշտական դժգոհությունն ու անբավարարվածությունը հունից հանել են երեխային: Նման մի դեպք էլ տեղի էր ունեցել անցյալ միասնական քնություններից հետո, երբ աղջիկը նետվել էր բարձրահարկ շենքից ստացած միավորների պատճառով: Այս դժբախտ իրողություններից հետո ծնողն ինչքան ասես կարող է իրեն էլ անիծել, իր բախտն էլ, կրթություն հորինողին էլ: Բայց մարդուն չես վերադարձնի: Իմ հարցադրումը վերաբերում է նրան՝ որտե՞ղ է այն սահմանագիծը, որից հետո կրթություն ստանալու հորդորները մարդու ֆիզիկական ու հոգեբանական առողջության  համար դառնում են վտանգավոր: Ու մի բան էլ. լավ սովորելը մի՞թե երաշխավորում է մարդու հետագայում լավ ապրելն ու երջանիկ կյանքը:


Ես խոսում եմ լուրջ դեպրեսիայի մասին, իսկ դա ընդամենը անգլերեն սովորելու հորդորների հետևանք չի կարող լինել: Նման դեպքերում սովորաբար պատճառը դրսից չի լինում: Ավելին՝ կասեի, որ անգլերեն չսովորելն էլ դեպրեսիայի նշաններից մեկն է եղել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:14 ----------




> Էս մտքիտ հետ  արի չհամաձայնվեմ
> Իմ մոտ միշտ էլ շատ հեշտ ստացվել է, բայց եթե հավես չեմ ունեցել կամ տրամադրություն, չեմ արել ու վերջ: Մաման էտ անվանում էր լոդրություն


100 տոկոս  :Jpit:  Սրա հետ կապված մի բան հիշեցի: Էս ախպերս անգլից շարադրություն էր գրել: Որ բացում էիր տետրը, ոտքից գլուխ կարմիրներ էին, բայց մեջը անսխալ, կապույտ կղզյակներ կային: Շարադրության թեման սիրած կինոն էր: Եղբայրս էլ, որպես կինոման, երկար բարակ գրել էր: Ու ինչն էր հետաքրքիր. բառ չկար, որտեղ սխալ արած չլիներ, բացի կինոների վերնագրերից ու դերասանների անուններից: Էնպես որ... մարդուն կինոները հետաքրքրում էին, գիտեր, անգլերենը չէր հետաքրքրում, չէր սովորում:

----------

Freeman (23.10.2010), Kita (24.10.2010), Արևածագ (23.10.2010)

----------


## Ամպ

Դպրոցականին կրթության կարևորությունը բացատրելու դժվարությունների հետ ես էլ եմ բախվել:
Մորաքրոջս տղայի հետ ընդունելության քննության երկու առարկա էի պարապում: Շատ թեթև էր նայում պարապմունքներին, հաճախակի էր անպատրաստ գալիս: Ծնողներն էլ էին դա նկատում, բարկանում էին, ամոթանք տալիս, ազատությունն էին սահմանափակում: Անօգուտ էր: Մի օր էլ որ համբերությանս բաժակը լրիվ լցվեց, հրաժարվեցի պարապել, շա՜տ երկար խոսեցի հետը, երևի համանման զրույց ունեցա, ինչ *Դեկադան* և իր ամուսինը իրենց որդու հետ: Արդյու՞նքը: Հիանալի էր: Ընդունվեց ԲՈՒՀ, սովորեց, ավարտեց, հիմա էլ հայրենիքն է պաշտպանում:
Իսկ այն, որ ասում են՝ երեխայի բնույթից է գալիս՝ կա՛մ պիտի հետը զրուցել, կա՛մ բամփելով հասկացնել, համաձայն չեմ: Եթե երեխան զրույցով հասկանում է կրթության կարևորությունը, ուրեմն նրան կրթությունը պետք է, իսկ եթե պիտի բամփելով հասկացնել, այդ երեխան երբեք էլ կրթությունը չի գնահատի: Թող մի կերպ 8-ը /կարծեմ հիմա 9 է/ ավարտի ու գնա արհեստ սովորի:

----------

Արևածագ (24.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> երեխան միայն այն դեպքում չի ուզում սովորել. երբ իր մոտ դա չի ստացվում:
> ամեն մարդ էլ, անկախ իր տարիքից, ունի ամբիցաներ, ու ձգտում, լինել *Լավը*:


Այո, պարզապես երեխա կա, որ ձգտում ա լավը լինի գիտելիքներով, երեխա կա, որ ձգտում ա լինել լավը բլոտ խաղալում, մեկ այլ երեխա էլ ձգտում ա լավը լինել սանրվածքով եւ այսպես շարունակ:

----------

Freeman (24.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (24.10.2010), VisTolog (24.10.2010), Արևածագ (24.10.2010)

----------

